# Obsession Defcon M7Z Review built by Jeff Dixon (2nd Chance Archery)



## BGA (Dec 13, 2016)

I just picked up my BRAND NEW Obsession Defcon M7Z and I have to say the thing is silent. It is a really well built bow - from the draw cycle to the back wall... this thing is a well built machine. Easy draw and very smooth. The let off for a bow at 60# is in 10# range and that is amazing. Shooting the M7Z has been great! Great grip that feels solid in the hands and not to mention how freakin quiet it is!!

This brings me to the next step of the process besides just the bow itself... I spoke to Jeff Dixon (2nd Chance Archery in Cumming) a month or two ago and told him that I was in the market for a new bow. Instead of selling me a 2016 M7 and letting me go quickly, he thoroughly recommended that I wait until beginning of November to see if the new release Obsessions are "better" than the older models. Well, we spoke again in early November after seeing the line up and settled on the M7Z. I told him the colors I wanted and we discussed the initial set up with everything new - sight, quiver, stabilizer, rest, etc etc... This brings me to today. I went over to Jeff's secret lab and he showed me how he takes the bow from the factory and completely makes it a killer. From the first step of his process to the final fit - it truly is an experience. Jeff showed me my bow. We discussed a couple customizable options such as hold weight, peep adjustment, nock position... and we then went to fire it. Off the gate with a 350g arrow and additional weight on the arrow, it was hitting between 305 and 295fps. QUICK. From this stage, we sighted it in inside and then went outside to look at it. I was given a full tutorial from the way the sight works, to my release adjustment, arrow information... the whole process took at least 2 hours. I had never experienced this before from a traditional bow shop and can say, I have been converted. None of my questions were looked down upon and there were no old men in the corner cracking jokes about my form either....  End of the day, I walked out of there with an awesome new bow and can only recommend you get in touch with him to discuss your next build. 

Here are some pictures.

http://imgur.com/a/RlZXb


----------



## NUTT (Dec 13, 2016)

*Awesome*

Talked to him today about one! Nice rig


----------



## oppthepop (Dec 14, 2016)

Same for me! Jeff built an Obsession Phoenix for me over a year ago and I was blown away. THe attention to detail and the time he spends with you is amazing. My next bow will most definitely be a 2nd Chance bow.


----------



## Tank1202 (Dec 15, 2016)

I have a 14 Phoenix and a 15 Addiction both built by Jeff, going over to Jeffs place cost me money.


----------



## Soybean (Dec 16, 2016)

i stay away from jeff as much as possible, why?, because it costs me too mich dang money!  seriously though, jeff is a great guy.  very down to earth and knowledgeable in the bow department.  i bought a phoenix from him a couple years ago.  we have since parted ways and hated to do it.  it was an awesome rig, set up by one of the best.  congrats on the new bow, you will enjoy it.


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 19, 2016)

That's is one sweet looking bow Brad!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2016)

davidhelmly said:


> That's is one sweet looking bow Brad!!



They are available  And yeah they are sumn else


----------

